# My bird needs a new home - Los Angeles / Long Beach



## nico1138 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for a new home for my pet pigeon, Amelia. I am going to be moving to a much smaller apartment, and I will no longer be able to give her the space or the attention that she needs. 

A little bit about Amelia:

I found her on a rocky beach about three and a half years ago. I could tell something was wrong because she looked out of place, and she didn’t attempt to fly away as I approached (The best she could seem to manage was to scurry out of the way). I knew she would die if I left her there, so I scooped her up and took her home. She was indeed sick and weak, but I nursed her back to health and she has been living happily in my apartment ever since.

My roommate and I usually give her the run of the place when we are around, and she seems quite content to return to her cage at night when we go to bed (she usually does this when prompted with a hand gesture - she’s quite intuitive). She can theoretically go anywhere she wants to inside the apartment, but she really just sticks to a couple of preferred hang out spots. She is pretty independent for the most part, but she eats up any attention we give her, and she loves to get cuddly (when she’s in the mood). 

She likes to be around people and to be a part of whatever is going on, but she’s a little leery of strangers and it definitely takes her a while to warm up to people she doesn’t know.

I can pick her up and handle her when I want to, and she really enjoys pets and "scratchies", but I haven’t taken the time to fully hand tame her. I'm sure she could be diaper trained, but it would definitely be something she would need to work up to. 

All in all I’d describe her as a mellow and independent housemate. She’s very sweet and attentive when she warms up, and she definitely needs to be someone’s pet. 

Thanks,
-Nick


----------



## aprilfool29 (Mar 2, 2015)

She's beautiful! I hope you find a good home for her. This board is so quiet.  I too am looking for a good home for mine, and there used to be a lot of people here wanting them. Where did they all go?


----------

